# JMRI AND ROCRAIL



## kr0490 (Feb 24, 2020)

I am nowhere near the point where I will be implementing automated trains, but if I start with JMRI for signaling and turnouts, will I have to redo everything when I move to rocrail for automation? Is it better to just do everything in rocrail?


----------

